
Joe Rogan Experience #1245 – Andrew Yang - gamechangr
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTsEzmFamZ8
======
PostOnce
What I don't get about Yang's pitch is that $1,000/mo is sold as a basic
income. In what part of America can $1,000 pay for rent/food/power? Why bother
calling it a basic income and not just a universal tax credit or something, if
it isn't in fact a basic income (which means enough to survive on)?

~~~
derrick_jensen
You can live pretty comfortably off of $1000 a month (as a single person) in
the Midwest. If you are in some sort of relationship, you have an effective
$2k (not including the savings from not having to pay for rent again). If you
need more money, save some money up over time and put it into a mutual fund or
another financial device.

------
IXxXI
Social security in the united states is on the brink of failing. The problem
with UBI has to do with it being virtually identical to social security while
doing nothing to fix any of the intrinsic issues present in the structure of
state big spending programs.

------
bitlax
So how does this work? If Joe Rogan is a "gateway to the alt-right" are you
allowed to watch episodes where his guests are liberals or does that normalize
his other stuff?

~~~
throwaway66666
What? Is he alt-right? I thought he's actually liberal leaning.

Many of his episodes is about drugs and his experiences with psychedelics,
which would make most conservative folks suspicious. Can you post something
that elaborates into those claims?

~~~
thrower123
Alt-right is a term devoid of meaning, it has been abused so badly and so
often. No one can agree on what it means, so it cannot be parsed as anything
more than "those people I don't like, who entertain bad thoughts."

~~~
perilunar
I don't think it's devoid of meaning, but its use is telling. It's usually
used to refer to libertarians and classical liberals by those who don't
understand them, i.e. it's often a sign of ignorance. Sometimes it's used
deliberately as a smear to suggest people are fascists or neo-nazis.

